# Trimming a Rod



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What can I trim 3/4" off the tip of my rod where it broke to replace the tip with? I've believe I've read about not using serrated blades as they will tear the rod and not give you a clean cut? But I'm not sure...


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

There are many thing you can use to cut the end of it off. I use a fine toothed hack saw and place the rod in my lathe and run it at full speed and just let the blade do the work. You can also use a miter saw with a thin kerfed fine tooth blade but make sure you run the blade up to full speed before cutting anything.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

ALso to help with tearing, you can wrap the are with tape that you are going to cut, I personally use my Dremel witha cut off wheel


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Second the Dremel with the cutoff wheel. I don't know about rod blanks but the cutoff wheel works well on graphite golf club shafts.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

3rd for the dremel-- make sure to use the cutoff wheel for wood/fiberglass.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

A high grit cut off wheel on the Dremel.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

You can also use a file that has a good edge on it. Just spin the blank around as you are filing. Take only a little off at a time and it will come out fine with no loose graphite/Fiberglass fibers protruding out.

John


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The tape*

Wrap masking tape around it first a couple of wraps to keep splintering to a minimum.


----------

